# Remote Coders Needed



## rbrady (Sep 21, 2012)

We are looking for remote coders to provide ICD-9 coding.  Candidates will require a current coding license. 

This would be good for anyone interested in full or part time work from home a minimum of 20 hours per week.

You will be supplied with a set of rules to follow and training will be provided on the set rules. 

Please do not reply to this post, you will email your resume to Katie Kennedy at KKennedy@mediconnect.net 

Note,  individuals hired will be required to pass a background check and obtain a business license within 30 days of hire. 

This work is piece rate, you will receive $3.50 per record.

Have a Great Day


----------



## twizzle (Sep 27, 2012)

mrosales2012 said:


> Hi there I am a biller/coder with my own business and CPC certification and very interested in your job offer availible. Please contact met by phone 760-532-0397 or email megantorres003@yahoo.com.
> 
> My business is called Superior Billing Specialist and we specialize in all aspects of coding, billing, and collections. Looking forward to hearing from you!!
> 
> ...



I thought the poster said not to send a reply, but to e-mail a resume.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Sep 28, 2012)

wassock said:


> I thought the poster said not to send a reply, but to e-mail a resume.



Wassock,
 I see that all of the time. The person says please send resume to so and so and the responder ask the person to get ahold of them or post the resume here. I am thinking I would not hire someone who does not follow the directions. Not trying to be mean just an observation.


----------



## rbrady (Oct 5, 2012)

if you would like to be considered, please review the request and email your resume to the appropriate individual.  

Thanks much for your interest.

RaChelle


----------

